#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای مالتی مدیا | multimedia Software >  > مشکل: فیلم دانلود کردم نصفش صدا داره نصفش نه

## ادریس خان

سلام.فیلمی با پسوند mp4 دانلود کردم فقط 15دقیقه آخر صدا داره.با هر نرم افزار ک فکر کنین امتحان کردم جواب نمیده.دلیلش چی میتونه باشه؟فیلم کامل دانلود شده.کدک نصب کردم جواب نداد

----------

*mohsen_jun_2005*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## jaxtor

> سلام.فیلمی با پسوند mp4 دانلود کردم فقط 15دقیقه آخر صدا داره.با هر نرم افزار ک فکر کنین امتحان کردم جواب نمیده.دلیلش چی میتونه باشه؟فیلم کامل دانلود شده.کدک نصب کردم جواب نداد


به احتمال زیاد فیلم خراب هست و فیلم بصورت خراب در سایتی که ازش دانلود کردین اپلود شده از سایتهای دیگر استفاده کنید

----------

*mohsen_jun_2005*,*sam_electronic*

----------


## sam_electronic

> سلام.فیلمی با پسوند mp4 دانلود کردم فقط 15دقیقه آخر صدا داره.با هر نرم افزار ک فکر کنین امتحان کردم جواب نمیده.دلیلش چی میتونه باشه؟فیلم کامل دانلود شده.کدک نصب کردم جواب نداد


                                                                                    با سلام درود

دوست عزیز فیلمی که دانلود کردید فیلم خارجی و با دوبله فارسی هستش یا نه ؟ در این صورت شما میتوانیید صدای فیلم را مجزا دانلود کرده و بعد با خود فیلم میکس کنید در غیر این صورت از راهنمایی دوستمون *jaxtor* استفاده کنید. 

موفق باشد.

----------

*jaxtor*,*mohsen_jun_2005*,*ادریس خان*

----------


## ادریس خان

سلام.ممنون از راهنمایی دوستان

----------

*mohsen_jun_2005*

----------


## reza_rojin

سینک صدا و تصویر به هم خورده موقع دانلود شما با برنامه mkv merge میتنی درستش کنی

----------


## mojtaaba gha

دباره دانلود کن  :فیلم دانلود کردم نصفش صدا داره نصفش نه:

----------

